# -Igloo Dog House- How to keep the rain/elements out?



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

So, That's Fernando, he's about 25-30lbs Terrier Mix.

I rescued him when he was just a couple of months old over four years ago. He spent the first two years of his life sleeping indoors with me, but for the last couple he's been sleeping outside. The reason for this is because he's very watchful and barks if he hears anything, because he sheds like crazy, and because he seems to like it.

He has one of those Igloo houses pictured above, the house though, is a bigger model than he needs and the door opening is too big. Now that summer is coming and its gonna get hot I need to get his house cleaned and everything. I was wondering though, what do you guys do to keep the rain and dirt out. I mad a make-shift door that seemed to work for a while, but it fell off after a few months and he won't go inside once it gets dirty or wet.

I was thinking about making a "porch/sunshade" type thing over the house that would stretch out a few feet on either side, but I don't know what I wold need t do it, and I also don't want it to be an eyesore.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I purchased one last summer. I was told that you could purchase a door for them. Maybe look on line for the company and see if they offer a door?

Here you go! ... 

http://www.dogforums.com/general-do...oduct/.../Petmate-Indogo-Dog-House-Doors.aspx

Sorry .... link doesn't work!


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, I probably should've mentioned that I've tried the door that are supposed to match, the Dogloo ones. For some reason, I keep having bad luck with those. They fall of and really don't protect that well.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

brody8898 said:


> Oh, I probably should've mentioned that I've tried the door that are supposed to match, the Dogloo ones. For some reason, I keep having bad luck with those. They fall of and really don't protect that well.


Oh ... ok ... the link didn't work anyway! Lol! Petco sells them though.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

If you have the space, can you make a little lean-to shed to not just cover the igloo but provide extra shade and element protection?

Something like this only sized for a dog:









Not necessarily this fancy, but basically something to block the sun and rain around the igloo and the area around the igloo.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Honestly igloo dog houses suck!!!!

You could try the above poster suggestion. Buy a different house. Build a custom house.


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

Have you thought about elevating the whole house? I used to put outdoor doghouses on a pallet so they were raised off the ground by about 4 inches. It worked rather well actually.

You might orient the house so that its door faces away from the prevailing winds in your area as well to help cut down on the blowing in.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

If you have basic carpentry skills, you can build a really nice dog house fairly easily.
There are plans available or just look at a bunch of pics and draw up an idea yourself. If you don't have the tools, try the Odd Jobs section on craigslist- there are a ton of small time handymen that will do a job like this for cheap (compared to buying a commercially made dog house)
Example-
Dog House Plans


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

:lightbulb:

I would love to be able to build him a house with a window, of some kind. I know he would love that as he is always curious about whats going on. I'm gonna poke around and see what I can find.

GASP! That didn't take long.

http://www.bestfriendshome.com/en/dog_mansion_cubix.html

Though, the more I look at that house the more flaw I see... I wold have the same door problem, and I think the Southern Georgia sun coming in would make it too hot for him. The design is striking, but something still isn't right. And, I could never afford it, of course.


----------

